# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Μποξεράκι

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

η μικρη μποξερινα της φωτογραφιας ειναι περιπου 35 ημερων...θα δωθει με το πρωτο της εμβολιο και με την δεσμευση να στειρωθει αφου φτασει στην καταλληλη ηλικεια...
αν καποιος σας ενδιαφερετε ας μου στειλει πμ!
βρησκετε στο βολο!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2



----------


## Ryu

αναρπαστη θα γινει η μικρη!

----------


## lagreco69

Κλουκλιτσα μου γλυκια!!!! ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## Paul

Γλυκα ειναι!!!Προσοχη μονο στην οικογενεια που θα το δωσετε γιατι πολλοι θελουν boxer αλλα μετα αρκετοι τα παρατανε...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

το σκυλακι εχει αρκετα χαρακτηριστηκα μποξερ αλλα οπως καταλαβενει ο καθενας απ τη στιγμη που δεν ξερω τους προγονους του δεν ξερω αν ειναι καθαροαιμο.
θα δοθει με συμβολαιο υοθεσιας και τον βασικο ορο να στειρωθει(μεσω του προγραμματος στειρωσεων του δημου βολου) οταν φτασει στην καταλληλη ηλικεια.

----------


## mariakappa

τσιπακι απο ποια ηλικια τους βαζουνε?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

Μαρια θα σε γελασω..αλλα νομιζω για τις οχι μινι φυλες απο 2-3 μηνων πρεπει να μπενει...

----------


## ananda

είναι κούκλα  :Happy: 
καλότυχο να είναι ...

----------


## mixalis91

το αν ειναι καθοροαιμο ή οχι αυτο πρεπει να αναφερθει στον ενδιαφερομενο που θα θελει να το παρει διοτι πολλοι ζητανε καθαροαιμο σκυλο και οχι ημιαιμο. και αν τυχον δεν ειναι καθαροαιμο ειναι κριμα να καταληξει στον δρομο! να του βρεις ενα καλο σπιτι και σορρυ που σου χαλαμε την αγγελια. τσιπακι μπορει να μπει απο τον 1 μηνα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κανεις δεν θα ξεγελαστει...εγω το θεωρω αυτονοειτο πως αν καποιος θελει καθαροαιμο ντε και καλα θα παει να παρει απο γεννα(εκτροφεα)... αυτο δεν ειναι στους περισσοτερους γιαυτο και φυσικα θα αναφερθει πως δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε με σιγουρια σε τι θα εξελιχθει,ενδιξεις της υλικεια και του ατομου που το "παρατησε" εχουμε...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δοθηκε η μικρη.

----------

